# Contador Digital 0-999



## pool (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola a todos 
Soy nuevo en este foro y primero que nada un gusto estar en la comunidad.
He realizado un diseño de circuito contador de 0-999 en proteus Isis todo funciona bien pero el problema que tengo es cuando quiero abrirlo con Ares PCB (modela miento de placa) el diseño no sale completo solo sale los integrados y resistencias pero lo demás nada ósea que sale incompleto. Necesito el esquemático   para quemar en una placa. Por favor si alguien logra diseñarlo completamente en Ares agradeceré su ayuda es urgente por favor
Adjunto el archivo.
Agradeceré su ayuda.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 10, 2011)

no lo puedo abrir, te pregunto: al circuito lo hiciste con el 4026B ??? con que finalidad?
edit: me podrias facilitar el esquema del circuito, por favor?? gracias.


----------



## pool (Dic 10, 2011)

Lo hice con el 7447 y el 74192.
ahora si esta completo el circuito solo lo abres esta en proteus Isis 7.8


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/proteus-le-falta-modelo-displays-67453/
temas asi ya estan discutidos en el foro; a mis compañeros de la uni también les pasaba lo mismo, cosa que yo nunca intente porque no me gusta el ARES, yo uso siempre DIPTRACE...
pd:
en las simulaciones yo siempre les meto 74LSXXX, veras que en tu simulación la RES1K a tierra para los MRs se pone en gris, esto para el ISIS el HI-Z o fuera de rangos de niveles lógicos,
entonces el TTL(simulacion) lo tima como "1", lo cual no debería suceder ya que la resistencia pull-down de 1KI asegura un "0"..eso no sucede con los 74lsxxx, solo pon el 74ls192 del 74192, te dira "deseea remplazar" y dale en YES!!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 11, 2011)

gracias me estoy bajando el proteus, porque no lo tenia. cuando vea el circuito te vuelvo a comentar. mi profesor me mostro un contador de tres digitos con solo tres 4026B jeje. tenes ese esquema de circuito por las dudas?

pregunta con respecto al 7447: este es para *displays de anodo* comun? porque yo tengo tres displays de CATODO comun.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

usa entonces los 74ls248 pero todos y por todos lados vas a ver 74ls48 para CATODO COMUN
al rato te mando un ejemplo con el 4026..otro también es el 4033...contadores con salidas directas a DISPLAY catodo



ejemplo:4026
faltan las resistencias a los displays


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 11, 2011)

muchas gracias bkar te agradesco.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola rodrigo_6

El cómo funciona el 4532 viene descrito en sus hojas de datos. Las puede encontrar por aquí.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Fíjate en la imagen adjunta:
El PIN 5 habilita el circuito. Su nivel cierto es Alto(1).
Cualquier botón que se presione del 0 al 7 la entrada correspondiente se hará alta y el código de la entrada se verá reflejado en las salidas Q’s. Si no se presiona ningún botón o si se presiona el 0 la salida será 000.
Si presionas el botón 5 las Q’s tendrán: Q1=1, Q2=0, Q4=1.
La terminal EOUT(15) se hace alta para indicar que el circuito está habilitado.
La terminal GS(14) se hace alta indicando que un  botón está presionado.
En LiveWire no podrías simular esta circuito pues no trae el 4532.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 12, 2011)

hola carlos, gracias por responder. recientemente me baje el Proteus Isis Ares 7.8 el cual todavia no comprendo casi nada, ademas esta en ingles y no encuentro parche para pasarlo al español (de casualidad tendras de español) 

gracias por facilitarme tu esquema. lo que voy a hacer es tratar de realizarlo con el proteus. una duda: ¿Los pines de E-OUT y GS a donde se conectan? ¿el pin GS puede conectarse, por ejemplo, a un led indicador? 

con respecto a las memorias.
como seria el conexionado entre el 4532 y el 4013?
Desde ya Muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola rodrigo_6

No, desafortunadamente no tengo nada de literatura del sistema Proteus en español.

Probablemente se pueda conectar un LED a las terminales GS y EOUT del 4532 pero eso lo puedes investigar estudiando las hojas de datos de ese IC.

Si esas salidas no pueden proporcionar la corriente necesaria para encender un LED puedes agregar un transistor para encender ese LED.

Yo utilicé la salida EOUT para memorizar el número de la Caja que está llamando.
Si los botones dan problemas se puede insertar entre el botón y a donde están conectados una compuerta no inversora del tipo Schmitt Trigger como se ve en la imagen adjunta.
Solo que la que agregué es inversora, por eso 2, y es de la familia TTL. Así que funcionaría en la simulación pero si se arma el circuito no va a funcionar. Esta compuerta debe ser de la familia CMOS como los demás IC’s que se ven en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 12, 2011)

muchas gracias. lo analizare y comentare mas tarde.
gracias de nuevo.

edit: compuerta no inversora es el buffer??  (compuerta 'yes' ó  ' if ' )


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola rodrigo_6

No, no es así, la compuerta no inversora no es del tipo Buffer sino del tipo Schmitt Trigger.
Este tipo de compuerta en más inmune al ruido electromagnético que se genera con el cambio de estado de los Switch’s o botones que las compuertas normales, que no tienen esa característica de las Schmitt Trigger.

Ahora bien: si no consigues una compuerta no inversora del tipo Schmitt Trigger puedes hacer otro arreglo para lograr el mismo Fin:
Reemplazar la compuerta OR 4075 por la compuerta AND 4073 y entre esta y los Botones insertar un Inversor Schmitt Trigger 74HC14 como se ve en la imagen adjunta. Este inversor debe ser 74*HC*14 para que sea compatible con los de la serie CMOS(4xxx). Debe tener en medio de su número de identificación *HC.*

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 12, 2011)

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS Carlos!!! lo estaba tratando de realizar en el proteus pero no funciona, me cuesta mucho en este programa porque recien lo empiezo a utilizar je.


----------

